# Indigo Fragrance Review



## Taboo (Feb 22, 2016)

I stumbled upon them by chance and I'm so glad I did, they have a bunch of nice Lush dupes and have pretty good prices for the sizes they offer. For me the shipping was great too but they are only 14 hours away from me so that could be part of the case.

http://www.indigofragrance.com/

I ordered from them for the first time about a week ago and my shipment came in 4 days, I loved everything I got and decided to write up some personal remarks about the scents. I believe the site is relatively new so it's missing some things like reviews and ratings. I used all these in scrubs and bath bombs so I can't really speak for color and scent morphing in soap, sorry! 

*Avo Bath Boost* - It does indeed smell like the Lush scent, very strong so you don't need a lot, about five drops scented my 8 oz Smoky Citrus sugar scrub. It's definitely good for a wake up early in the morning, makes me thing of a super intense lemon/lime/fizz combo.

*Lavender Rain* - It doesn't smell like pure lavender, it's there but I think I can pick up some lilac too and watery ozone for sure. True to it's name and very refreshing. 

*Snow Cakes* - Another Lush dupe, out of bottle it smells a little like playdough but in the product where it can disperse you can definitely smell the individual scents and pick up on the soft, sweet creamyness. This is one of my favorite Lush scents and I'm glad I could get my hands on a darn close copy.

*Little Black Dress* - One my mom picked out, it's a little sophisticated smelling, very complex and almost spicy. I like it but I'm not sure what to do with it.

*Midnight ice* - Another almost, allllmost spicy one. But very refreshing at the some time, the ozone is strong in this one and it does make me thing of winter and ice but there is also a subtle sweetness. I'll be back for this one too.

*Lilac* - Pure and simple, floral but not perfumey as advertised and very springy and refreshing. It'll make a good mixer.

*Happy Easter* - I got a sample of this in my order and wow, I normally would not have bothered with a fragrance with the name and image it had but wowwww. It's like a light rain shower during a spring morning. I absolutely love the scent and may have to snag a bottle in my next order.


----------



## cgsample (Mar 13, 2016)

They don't return emails.  Or, at least from me?


----------



## rainycityjen (Mar 20, 2016)

I've ordered from Indigo. Mixed results for me, but no better or worse than most vendors, and pretty cheap. Haven't tested customer service. I liked that she had CP test results for many fragrances (though I've learned to take those with a grain of salt.)

Black Cinnamon Fragrance Oil - Loved this one, behaved well, gorgeous refined cinnamon scent.
Ocean Mint Fragrance Oil - Very refreshing OOB but seized.
Lavender Martini Fragrance Oil - Too fake OOB and haven't tried.
White Tea & Ginger Fragrance Oil - Beautiful clean scent that stuck.
Vetiver Fragrance Oil - Very delicious OOB and behaved well, zero A/D, but scent faded.
Soft Aloe and White Lilac Fragrance Oil - Another lovely scent, not very lilac but clean. Behaved well.


----------

